# Smad fridge



## Steve and Julie (Oct 21, 2019)

Has anyone used the smad 30l absorption fridge and are they any good they seem very reasonable price on eBay. Will it work ok on 12volt or will it drain my battery. Was going to get the domestic crx50 fridge but the smad is a third of the price


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 21, 2019)

looks like that model is only 12v dc or 240v ac on the 12v it will  be using around 5.5 amps so won't take long to kill a battery, really designed for use while on mains hook up or via  a relay when driving for the 12v side, however they do the 40l version which seems to be a three way version so that might be a better option although it would need proper venting and a flue kit , also it looks like they come with a fitting for connecting a hose to if fitting in a vehicle that would need changing to enable the use of copper tubing. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Smad-40-...811400?hash=item469e13d848:g:M2sAAOSwt9pdja~r


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks for that thought it must be cheap for a reason . unfortunately the 3way fridge won't fit in the space I have . I've read that the crx50 fridge is low power consumption so can be run off 12volt topped up with solar panels is this true ?


----------



## QFour (Oct 22, 2019)

Your biggest problem is Solar reliability. We are is Spain and our 150w panel was giving 6.5A one day. Couple of days later it was cloudy and we were lucky to see 3A. If you are going to use it in the Uk then the figures are going to be considerably lower. You may get a good charge for a couple of hours but your fridge is working 24H a day and that’s the problem. You will be Ok on a campsite and driving there with the odd stop.

We have done some sailing and the boats have 12v fridges. You can only run them when the engine is going otherwise you risk a flat Habitation battery. Even in Turkey during the summer the fridge was on when the engine was on and turned off at night. We used to buy a block of ice and put that in the bottom. Would last 4 - 5 days.

The CRX50 spec say average 40w which is 3.5A what they cannot tell you is how much power it will use during the average day because each day is different and each installation is different. If it is on 50% of the time then it will use 42A over 24 hour period.

I suppose this is why a majority of MH use gas as a bottle running a fridge lasts quite a few days.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks for the advice will have to see if I can find a smaller 3 way fridge as I can then run off gas as well or see if I can modify the cupboard space to free up more space for a fridge I currently have a 12 volt cool box in a pull out cupboard which uses to much power and can only use when driving or on hook up


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Oct 22, 2019)

I have a crx50 and never use ehu. I have 330w solar, but on my previous setup, 175w, it was never a problem.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 22, 2019)

Edina said:


> I have a crx50 and never use ehu. I have 330w solar, but on my previous setup, 175w, it was never a problem.


Thanks were going to get 200watts of solar panels fitted so the crx should work for us then


----------



## Markd (Oct 22, 2019)

Overnight running might seem to be an issue but I expect that with lower ambient temperatures and not opening the fridge it won't run much.
If pushed you can always turn off until sunrise.
I've met some people who turn off gas fridges overnight on economy grounds!


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 22, 2019)

Steve and Julie said:


> Has anyone used the smad 30l absorption fridge and are they any good they seem very reasonable price on eBay. Will it work ok on 12volt or will it drain my battery. Was going to get the domestic crx50 fridge but the smad is a third of the price


About the smallest 3 way you'll find will be a dometic 123 https://www.jacksonsleisure.com/car...ometic-rm123-230v-12v-lpg-gas-caravan-fridge/ (other suppliers available)


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 22, 2019)

FULL TIMER said:


> About the smallest 3 way you'll find will be a dometic 123 https://www.jacksonsleisure.com/car...ometic-rm123-230v-12v-lpg-gas-caravan-fridge/ (other suppliers available)


Thanks that will fit in the available space but means I will have to fit vents into the van that I didn't really want the hassle of which is why I wanted to fit a decent 12 volt fridge but at least I have options now thanks everyone for your advice


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 23, 2019)

I have a Waeco 110ltr fridge  freezer that only runs on 12, I never turn it off and it uses approx 45amps every 24 hours. Mine is a compressor fridge not absorption. like most things it depends how you use your van, if you set off with fully charged battery’s for a weekend you will be fine. 

If you are out all the time you will need a way to keep your battery’s charged EVERY day or two. I have 300w solar and 270ah battery and solar is not doing it for me in the UK now, was okay up to maybe end September this year but I am always in the van.


----------



## harrow (Oct 23, 2019)

You might not need a fridge for the next few months during the winter


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 23, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I have a Waeco 110ltr fridge  freezer that only runs on 12, I never turn it off and it uses approx 45amps every 24 hours. Mine is a compressor fridge not absorption. like most things it depends how you use your van, if you set off with fully charged battery’s for a weekend you will be fine.
> 
> If you are out all the time you will need a way to keep your battery’s charged EVERY day or two. I have 300w solar and 270ah battery and solar is not doing it for me in the UK now, was okay up to maybe end September this year but I am always in the van.


Thanks for your advice we will be only using it for weekend when wild camping we stay at camp sites with hook up when away for a week so with my proposed 200watt solar panels that I'm getting fitted.next year I should be fine is it best to have 2 leisure battery as only have 1  120 amp at moment


----------



## REC (Oct 23, 2019)

We have a 12v fridge and only 160w solar but have not yet had to charge the fridge on why spent three months away but it was sunny most of the time. The convertor who fitted it assured us the new ones are very efficient and it seems to be. It is a Compressor fridge, not sure model...in Asia currently so no van!


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 23, 2019)

Steve and Julie said:


> Thanks for your advice we will be only using it for weekend when wild camping we stay at camp sites with hook up when away for a week so with my proposed 200watt solar panels that I'm getting fitted.next year I should be fine is it best to have 2 leisure battery as only have 1  120 amp at moment


Personally I would see how you go, it’s a big bonus if you can set off fully charged. If it turns out you need more power you can add another then


----------

